# Finnex Power Supply



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've had the power supplies on 2 of my 48" Finnex LEDs **** out. I have a 3rd unit which doesn't have one of those big power supply boxes which is still working fine. Can I go to an electrical supply store to replace or do I have to purchase it from Finnex. I had the same issue with my Beamworks units.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have had to do it myself on one of my fixtures as well. All you have to do is to make sure it's the same size amperage output and you can get it from anywhere.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Would Home Depot have it?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Probably not, you'll need more of a DIY electronics supply shop. I found one for mine a few year ago at the one remaining Radio Shack we had here. Or if you're not in a hurry and don't mind waiting a few days you can get them really cheap on ebay (about $5 range).


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My existing ones are 36W and 37W. I've seen 60W replacement ones. Can I use them?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You need to look at the amp output of the power supply, not the wattage of the LED's. On your power supply box it will show 12v / then the amp output. Such as the one I replaced on my 6ft LED was a 12v / 4amp output. So look and see if the one you are replacing has the same amp output as the 60w PS you saw. If it does then it should work.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

All it says is input AC110V-240V, output DC15V, 37W.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

That's odd they don't put it on there all my led fixtures have it right on the PS box itself. I just checked all four of my fixtures (three are 48" one is 72") and they all are 4amp output power supply. I would venture a guess that yours is probably going to be the same.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

So a 60W is ok as long as The amperage is correct?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I looked on the Finnex website and they sell a universal PS, so from what I can tell they must all use the same output amp on their fixtures, so you should good with the 60w one.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks for your help Steve. I'm going to try to order the part from an online LED store, if I can find the right part. Otherwise I'll have to order from Finnex or another aquarium supply store at twice the price.

I had 2 power supplies also fail on my Beamworks LEDs, which I no longer use.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Check this link, they have a 12v 3amp 36W power supply for only $9. They also have a 4amp and pretty much any size up to 8amp. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Supply-A ... lN2VHqnXbQ


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Do you think that I could use this type of connector instead of trying to find the 2 pin male plug to match the existing cord? This would probably work, but I'm not an electrician. I don't know how amperage works. I need both a 36W and a 37W.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Maybe I'm overthinking this. I'm going to check my other 48" unit which doesn't have the boxy power supply.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

When I bought my replacement one I just cut off the connector and re soldered the factory one onto the end of the new power supply cord. It's just a two wire cord so pretty simply to do just +/+ and -/- and good to go then.


----------

